# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  یزد یا کاشان؟؟

## ShahabM

سلام. 
بنده اصفهان زندگی می کنم، شرایط انتخاب رشته از هر دو دانشگاه یزد یا کاشان رو دارم. به نظر شما کدوم رو اول انتخاب کنم؟
اصلا اگر شما جای من بودید کدام رو ترجیح می دادید؟ و چرا؟

پیشاپیش از پاسختون سپاسگزارم.

----------


## parisammd

به نظرم مسعله شخصیه شما باید ببینی مسافت واست مهمه یا رنک دانشگاه اگر مسافت که قطعا کاشان

----------


## yaser110

در مورد علوم پزشکی کاشان هم اگه اطلاعی دارید بدید

----------


## ShahabM

اگر رنک دانشگاه باشه چی؟ 
امکانات کدوم شهر بیش تره؟

----------


## safer1

هر دانشگاهی نزدیک تر باشه بهتره .... شما اصفهان زندگی میکنید روحیتون به زندگی در کاشان می خوره

----------


## parisammd

من فکر میکنم یزد رنک بالاتری داری

----------


## milino

کاشان خیلی بهتره

----------


## ShahabM

امکانات کدوم شهر بیش تره؟ یزد یا کاشان؟

و سوال دیگه: وضعیت صنعت کدوم شهر بهتره؟ (چون رشته مهندسی میرم مهمه)

----------


## ShahabM

Up

فرستاده شده از Lenovo TAB 2 A7-30GCِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## ShahabM

برای رشته های مهندسی کدوم شهر بهتره؟ یزد یا کاشان؟

----------


## Ollare

> در مورد علوم پزشکی کاشان هم اگه اطلاعی دارید بدید


ی دانشگاه خیلی خوب!!
تیپ یک هم که هست

----------


## ShahabM

> برای رشته های مهندسی کدوم شهر بهتره؟ یزد یا کاشان؟


یعنی هیچ کس از بچه های ریاضی نیست که پاسخ بده؟

----------


## سفیدک

من پزشکی مازاد کاشانو زدم.نوشته محل تحصیل آران و بیدگل
این آران وبیدگل چجورین؟

----------


## Qazale

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ShahabM


امکانات کدوم شهر بیش تره؟ یزد یا کاشان؟

و سوال دیگه: وضعیت صنعت کدوم شهر بهتره؟ (چون رشته مهندسی میرم مهمه)


داداش  مسلما یزد شهر بزرگتریه...

خودم پزشکی یزد رو قبل کاشان زدم! ( هرچند نمیارم، ولی خب!)

من فکر میکنم امکانات یزد بیشتر باشه و رتبه دانشگاهش هم ک از کاشان خیلی بالاتره! ولی خب رشته های مهندسی رو نمیدونم
البته آب و هوای کاشان بهتره._

----------


## Amin_47

> من پزشکی مازاد کاشانو زدم.نوشته محل تحصیل آران و بیدگل
> این آران وبیدگل چجورین؟


دقیقا این سوال منم هس. از دوستان کسی اطلاع نداره که آران و بیدگل چطور شهریه؟ بعدش این درسته که دانشجویان پزشکی پردیس پس از 2/5سال با دانشجوهای روزانه یکی میشن؟

----------


## zari.banoo

کاشانو انتخاب کنین به نظرم..یزد شهر بسته ایه به نظرم..الته قصد توهین ندارم به هیچ قومی

----------


## somi

کاشان خوبه یزد خیلی گرمه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Qazale

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط zari.banoo


کاشانو انتخاب کنین به نظرم..یزد شهر بسته ایه به نظرم..الته قصد توهین ندارم به هیچ قومی


بسته؟

منظورت از نظر مذهبیه؟ من فکر میکردم مردم کاشان مذهبی تر باشن!_

----------


## zari.banoo

> _
> 
> بسته؟
> 
> منظورت از نظر مذهبیه؟ من فکر میکردم مردم کاشان مذهبی تر باشن!_


اره از نظر مذهبی میگم.....دوست من ازاد پرستاری بود انصراف داد واسه این موضوع..یکی از دوستام گرافیک خوند ول کلا از این موضوع نالان وبد :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Qazale

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط zari.banoo


اره از نظر مذهبی میگم.....دوست من ازاد پرستاری بود انصراف داد واسه این موضوع..یکی از دوستام گرافیک خوند ول کلا از این موضوع نالان وبد


ای بابا

من فکر میکردم از اصفهانیام حتی کمتر مذهبی باشن

آخه یه بار رفتیم خونه ی دوست پدرم تو یزد... اصلا مذهبی نبودن_

----------


## yaser110

اینو قبول دارم
یزدی نیستم
ولی یزد هم از نظر شهری و هم از نظر مردمش قابل احترامه

----------


## Amin-jh

> من پزشکی مازاد کاشانو زدم.نوشته محل تحصیل آران و بیدگل
> این آران وبیدگل چجورین؟


*داری اشتبا میزنی
آران و بیدگل یه شهره*  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ShahabM

یه سوال: فرق خوابگاه خودگردان با دولتی چیه؟ اختلاف هزینه دارند؟ چقدر؟

توو دفترچه انتخاب رشته نوشته که دانشگاه کاشان خوابگاه دولتی نداره و خودگردان داره. آیا این موضوع مشکل ایجاد می کنه؟ یعنی به خاطرش یزد رو انتخاب کنم؟

----------

